

Happy Pi Day - wayne
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pi_Day

======
screwperman
MIT regular admission decisions are coming out on 3/14 1:59:26 PM Eastern
Time.

------
nickb
Incidentally, 3/14 is also Albert Einstein's birthday.

------
jauco
<http://www.qwantz.com/archive/000955.html>

------
ericb
I'm going to a Pi party later today at my former co-founder's house. He got
about 40 people last year. Pie shaped items are the theme, but I was also
considering bringing 3.141 pounds of _something_ but I have no idea what...
Any suggestions?

~~~
graywh
If others are bringing pie, bring 3.14159 lbs of ice cream.

------
zafarali
Lol. Cute article. I've never heard of this before. But I will celebrate today
:D

------
quizbiz
Georgia Tech is sending out my acceptance/rejection letter today. gulp

------
leftnode
Ahem, it's actually steak and blowjob day: <http://www.steakandbjday.com/>

~~~
froo
I created my own holiday a few years back which I've observed every year with
friends since its inception... Nacho Friday.

It occurs on the 2nd Friday in July, you have to drink copious amounts of
Tequila, consume lots of nachos and wear a novelty oversized sombrero all day.

Anyway, us Aussies have to celebrate Pi day next month (kinda) - 31/4 as today
is 14/3 for us.

Although it seems wikipedia has an interesting article on the number 143, it
can be created by adding up 2 different sets of consecutive prime numbers,
which I found interesting.

~~~
twopoint718
If we're mentioning holidays that we made up, here's mine. March 5 (YYYY-3-5,
when you write the date big-endian) is the _Square Root of Christmas_ (35 * 35
= 1225). This allows 10 days between Sqrt(Xmas) and Pi Day. This period of
time is called _Nerdigras_.

[http://twopoint718.blogspot.com/2009/03/march-5-is-square-
ro...](http://twopoint718.blogspot.com/2009/03/march-5-is-square-root-of-
christmas.html)

There's already been a carol written:

[http://nedbatchelder.com/blog/200903/square_root_of_christma...](http://nedbatchelder.com/blog/200903/square_root_of_christmas.html)

